# Lake Logan



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Planning a trip to Lake Logan Saturday.Has anyone been catchin any flatties out of there lately?


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm going tonight, I'll let you know tomorrow... maybe I'll save you a couple to catch.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Your so nice .What are you usin for bait???


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Joey209 said:


> Your so nice .What are you usin for bait???


Some bluegills... some chicken liver... maybe a shad or two.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fished there from 6 to 2am and got 0 runs.I had some turtles chew up my bluegill though,thats always nice.Maybe the full moon had something to do with them not biting.Caught some monster gills down by the boat rental though.The rest of the night pretty much sucked.


...........Back to the River


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry I never told you how it went... it was a full moon! As soon as the moon rose, we sat from 9 until 2 without a single bite. I had always thought it was a wive's tale that the cats don't bite during a full moon. NOW I believe it to be a fact!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a friend tell me that smallies wont bite on the river during a full moon(or at least wont bite as well) I havent really proved that one way or the other.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Fish are like humans, they eat when they are hungry...But I dont seem to catch as many fish on full moon as I do other nites...


----------

